# A Sandgroper In Canetoad Country



## ledgenko (14/12/09)

Gentlemen and fine ladies who brew.. I am a West Australian currently living in QLD and have just started AG with a fellow expat here.. I was wondering if there are any clone recipes out there in Aust for Matilda Bay Dogbolter or even Emu Bitter for the long humid afternoons here in BrisVegas..

I finally found Dogbolter in Dan Murphys here but at $25 a four pack it was a great reminder and worth every cent but would be better on tap if you know what I mean...  

please let me know if there are any recipes out there ...


----------

